# is this a super ii arm



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

this is on ebay and i was wondering if its a super ii arm and plate? it says "Aurora AFX Super II Quadra Lam Motor on gear plate Ready to go. Fast Motor-green wire-black tips, 5 laminations, Tested." http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260744105877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Any help is appreciated and Im not sure if I posted the link correctly


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

No! That is an XLerator motor that someone has most likely milled the shaft, and the comm plate screams XL. Super II's have gold wire.........and I doubt very highly it's 5 lams.....


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

If the description is correct, no Quadralam Super II arms have five laminations and the wire isn't green. Without having a decent pic, thuis sounds like a Xllerators armature on a magna-traction gear plate.



---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

ok thank you, this is near my hometown i could easily go look at it but ive never seen a super ii arm so nothing to compare it to. Im not really interested in original but i wouldnt mind building a super ii clone.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sad thing is, some poor slob will win it paying way too much and might not ever even know it.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

sad but true


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

"Fast Motor-green wire-black tips, 5 laminations, Tested."

Five laminations, in a Quadra-lam??? Darn, I always thought Quad meant four...


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What are some details of XLerator motors? Are they quadra-lam like?
Any details or blow ups? Why are the Super II so desired? limited numbers? or do they run
great?
Thank you


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

cwbam said:


> What are some details of XLerator motors? Are they quadra-lam like?
> Any details or blow ups? Why are the Super II so desired? limited numbers? or do they run
> great?
> Thank you


They were the best at the time. They are 4 lams. The Xlerator type usually has a gear attached at the top. Like sgrig said "No! That is an XLerator motor that someone has most likely milled the shaft, and the comm plate screams XL. Super II's have gold wire"

They fetch money cause people are uneducated. Or are just the Have to Have guy. lol

I have a nos one up in the stock. Jim you have a picture handy??


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Aurora XLerators*

I've got 1 on feepay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-XLerator...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c19de3489#ht_500wt_1156

So they get the arm of the Xlerator mill center post or drill
out a top plate and
then you have a Quad?

Do Quads have more RPM or Power , or balanced well?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

cwbam said:


> I've got 1 on feepay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-XLerator...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c19de3489#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> ...



They are not balanced to well but do make more noise than your standard tjet!!!lol

I made 2 conversion cars, regular tjets with this arm in them. One rund good and the other doesn't. Just luck of the draw. It's a pia to get the little rear gear to line up right with the weak top plate/brass bar thingy.

Sidejobjohnny was the first guy I seen with one so I had to make one naturally.lol Not the best.

Besides Jim aka Sgrig can make a perfectly balanced quad for probably half what some of the originals fetch. And Jim's will blow that one out of the water in a millisecond!!!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

And the S-II gear plate is made out of the stiffer black plastic and has two tabs on the top rear of the plate to keep the lexan body from rubbing the idler gears. 

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fwiw*

The X'cellerator quad arm conversion is a cost effective option when compared to the daunting expenditure required to go original super ll quad arm.

Naturally there are some trade offs. First off they are a bit leggy on shorter technical tracks. There is a conversion pinion gear that's a drop in application to get you on the pipe earlier. If memory serves, "Grumpy" provided it...no?

The X'cellerator gear plate is ...well... er....a delicate combooberation of wiggling monkey motion that make a bobble head look stable...and due to the fact that it installs higher, it seriously limits body selection and the lowering potential there of. Consequently a hike in CG is a given, so max width axles and a weight pan can be helpful with the tippees. 

The upside is that it's a lowbuck hot rod quad...albeit not directly comparable to the standard gear plate with a quad mounted. Interestingly, the higher position of the longitudinal part of the gear plate mechanism it allows one to use magna traction or xtraction magnets. The added magnetic field really helps to wake this mod up.

Although I enjoyed building them and toying around, I ended up trading them off because they spent most of their time in the bushes, upside down and on fire. IMHO they'd be great on a super-oval with a weight pan.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> The X'cellerator quad arm conversion is a cost effective option when compared to the daunting expenditure required to go original super ll quad arm.
> 
> Naturally there are some trade offs. First off they are a bit leggy on shorter technical tracks. There is a conversion pinion gear that's a drop in application to get you on the pipe earlier. If memory serves, "Grumpy" provided it...no?
> 
> ...



Yes all good points that were rattling around in my head just didn't think to go into it lol. Yea they are cumbersome. Also forgot about the bigger magnets you are now able to use. How bout some BSRT's?? lol

You did however forget one important point, they are great for Straight line performance!! IE Drag Strip!!!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

These are conversions that I did. I didn't mill the existing shaft, I swapped it out. The XL arms don't have the little "tangs" that hold the comm plate on, that's a dead giveaway too!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

All the XL arms I have seen seem to be wound really fat & rather sloppy. I have made several of the conversions & never had any of them run like a real Quadralam car, or even near what a good mean green is capable of. Too much monkey movement & gear mis match for my liking with the conversions, I too sold all mine on E-bay. However I am sure one of Jim's custom wound arms would leave any of them in the dust. 

Boosted


----------



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

i believe the ohm readings are quite a bit different between the two. my super II are in the 4 to 5 ohm range, while all of my XL's are in the 8 ohm range. smalls


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I had a couple XL arms that were in the 5 ish ohm range and they still did not run great, your right most are 8 or above range & many have a ton of variation pole to pole.

Boosted


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

You guys ever see an XL arm without the center post????..... I have 2 of those..... Weird!..... ??


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think that anyone mentioned that Quadralam arms were double wound, were XL arms double wound as well? Alan Galinko (AG&G Hobby) did replicas of the Quadralam armature. I was not aware of the Super II car at the time it was new, I wonder how many were sold.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Fastslots, the shaft can be pressed out of the laminates and replaced with a regular t-jet or AFX shaft for use in one of those chassis.
Quadralam arms were double wound and OHM at about 4 . the comm plate has advanced timing.
XL arms are single wound and OHM at about 6. the comm plates are similar to the Quadralam plates.
tjetsgrigg also wound replicas and even experimented with 5 and 6 laminates.
they were very difficult to fit into chassis.
Alan and Sgrig used to have some epic races at a couple different venues with t-jet outlaws which Alan sort of invented and Sgrig improved (greatly) upon.
I still have one of Sgrig's 5 lam 0.9 OHM outlaw builds and an extra armature.
alas, neither Alan or Sgrig are winding armatures now which leaves a HUGE hole in the drag racing world.


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

The shafts were pressed in the bottom of the chassis for the 2 XL arms.... Seems to me the arms would get hot in the chassis doing it that way.... I wonder if those were prototypes????.... Let me dig up the parts and post some pictures...... ??


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

Here's some pictures of the 4 lam arms from the EX slot cars from Aurora.... Notice the 2 without the shafts... Plus they have the gear on top....


----------

